# Meeting Forum Friend!



## jlyoncc1 (Sep 7, 2008)

Well, tonight I had the pleasure of meeting Jacqui and her husband. They came by to pick up the leopard that Jacqui got from me and stayed for dinner. I was so excited to meet them and have them come by. Ok moderators, do not delete this picture from the forum. I made Jacqui take this pic under duress! LOL I am on the left and Jacqui is on the right for any of you that has not seen us before.


----------



## Isa (Sep 7, 2008)

Very nice picture Dee

It seems like you had a lot of fun tonight .


----------



## katesgoey (Sep 7, 2008)

How fun - great photo!


----------



## Crazy1 (Sep 7, 2008)

Dee, how could we delete a picture taken under such duress  
Glad you two finally got to meet. Both you and Jacqui look like you had a great evening.
By the way Congratulations Jacqui on your new Leo.


----------



## Tim/Robin (Sep 8, 2008)

How fun to meet a forum friend! That's very neat.


----------



## Jacqui (Sep 8, 2008)

Crazy1 said:


> Dee, how could we delete a picture taken under such duress
> Glad you two finally got to meet. Both you and Jacqui look like you had a great evening.
> By the way Congratulations Jacqui on your new Leo.



She made the comment about the Mods deleting the picture, because I said if she posted it, I would make the request.  I am just suprised the camera is still working. 

Thank you, she is a real pretty Leo.  I won't mention that as I was leaving the house, I was telling the shelled beauty to watch out for my husband. Plus that it was perfectly fine if she wanted to empty her digestive track out on him.  Of course the second I got into the truck with her, she did just that...but on me. 

One of the great things I got to do and see, was to hold this sweet, adorably shy little Sulcata. Squirt is so cute. You need to make a short trip and come see her.


----------



## Jentortmom (Sep 8, 2008)

Nice picture, I am glad you guys got to meet. Congrats on the leo. Don't delete the picture.


----------



## Jacqui (Sep 8, 2008)

Tim/Robin said:


> How fun to meet a forum friend! That's very neat.



Neat comes no where near to describing it. It's funny, I have meet folks from other types of groups in person, but never a tort person before. Those have always been fun, but like Christmas, just not up to expectations. This was beyond what I could imagine.

I am really shy and quiet, so meeting folks gets me really really nervous. Yet with Dee and her great family it was so wonderful. It was like coming home or maybe returning to an old and dear friend's house once more. Time flew way too fast for me.


----------



## Jacqui (Sep 8, 2008)

jlyoncc1 said:


> Well, tonight I had the pleasure of meeting Jacqui and her husband. They came by to pick up the leopard that Jacqui got from me and stayed for dinner. I was so excited to meet them and have them come by. Ok moderators, do not delete this picture from the forum. I made Jacqui take this pic under duress! LOL I am on the left and Jacqui is on the right for any of you that has not seen us before.



Dee words just don't come close to describing the fun I had last night. You and your family are so great. Just wish we had been able to do more justice to the wonderful meal you fixed. I was having a hard time finding time to eat between trying to listen and actually speak occasionally in the conversation, while watching the world outside your window. I think I can safely say last night has got to be one of the best nights I can remember. Thank you so very much for welcoming two dirty and tired truck drivers into your home.


----------



## Jacqui (Sep 8, 2008)

Isa said:


> Very nice picture Dee
> 
> It seems like you had a lot of fun tonight .



Isa, if you can't tell from my other posts already it was certainly fun. I am still remembering it and smiling. Sometime, when I have a chance to really sit down and write, I plan to try to share with all of you the wonderful evening.


----------



## Jacqui (Sep 8, 2008)

katesgoey said:


> How fun - great photo!



 Yeah you have to watch out for Dee's husband, he's quick with that camera.


----------



## jlyoncc1 (Sep 8, 2008)

Well truth be told, I practically mugged Jacqui as she got out of the truck. First of all it was quite exciting to know they were on their way to our house and then how exciting to have that great big rig pull in front of the house. So, I tried not to jump up and down as they pulled up but I did wave my arms! I am sure I was quite silly when she got out and gave her a hug but I was just so darn excited to meet Jacqui. So everyone this is your warning - if you are coming for a visit expect cornball me to be very huggy no matter how shy you are! LOL


----------



## Crazy1 (Sep 8, 2008)

Jacqui said:


> She made the comment about the Mods deleting the picture, because I said if she posted it, I would make the request.  I am just suprised the camera is still working.
> 
> Thank you, she is a real pretty Leo.  I won't mention that as I was leaving the house, I was telling the shelled beauty to watch out for my husband. Plus that it was perfectly fine if she wanted to empty her digestive track out on him.  Of course the second I got into the truck with her, she did just that...but on me.
> 
> One of the great things I got to do and see, was to hold this sweet, adorably shy little Sulcata. Squirt is so cute. You need to make a short trip and come see her.



Jacqui, seems those things usually happen like that just when you think you've put a fun or great idea into your animals head it backfires on you.
I am glad you got to see and hold Squirt. First time I held her she pood on me - several times before I got her set down.  One day I hope to make a trip to see her and meet Dee. It's just a short 3000 miles. But it has been about 43 years since I was back East so I am due.

Dee you even sounded bubbly over the phone when I talked with you. And I know it was later at night. I think it would be fun for all us to meet up one day. Maybe who knows, stranger things have happened.


----------

